# Won't be needing that ankle holster for a while IT'S BACK.



## NI4NI (May 1, 2009)

Well, during the 200 round break-in of my new PM40 it broke...
First the slide stopped locking back after the last round. On closer inspection it appears as if the slide-stop spring on the frame bent in and then started chewing-up the polymer frame. The gunsmith at the range straightened the spring out but 20 rounds later the mag follower cracked into pieces. 
2 weeks and <200 rounds, back to Kahr. Looks like I'm back to CC'ing my Kimber.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry to hear about your tough break! hope the repairs get turned around quickly!


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Bummer for sure.keep us posted on the time it takes to get it fixed.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Recycooler said:


> Bummer for sure.keep us posted on the time it takes to get it fixed.


+1
I'm interested to hear how they take care of this issue


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the PM40. Is Kahr picking up the repair?


----------



## NI4NI (May 1, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> +1
> I'm interested to hear how they take care of this issue


I'm headed to the range today but I doubt that it will be back yet.
I'll keep ya posted. :smt1099


----------



## NI4NI (May 1, 2009)

Well that wasn't too bad. Kahr replaced the mag follower, replaced the slide catch spring, polished the feed ramp (which I already did), tested and returned. They didn't do anything about the frame where the spring cut in to the polymer, but that's ok, you can't see it with the slide on and it doesn't affect the operation of the pistol at all. No charge.
Ran 50 rounds through it and all is well. Thanks Kahr.:smt023


----------

